# Remington WingMaster 16 Gauge



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

My dad has this gun from the 70's and was wondering if they ever made a slug barrel for it or anywhere I might get one for it. Thanks...........Rich


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure about a 16 ga. but I do know they do for the 12 and 20 ga. Check on remington's site and see. Also might try a good gun store. I have a 20ga. wingmaster I bought off a guy that was made in the late 50's. Still in great shape and shots excellent.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

You also may want to check for a Hastings barrell them and there are other companies make them Im not sure about a 16 ga though.. I'll check and post back


----------

